# Uber takes cut of no-show fee?



## peasantgirl (Jul 7, 2015)

Maybe I misunderstood in the past, or maybe it changed recently? I thought drivers got to keep all of a no-show fee? But I just had to cancel on a pax and screwber took 20%? I is cornfused. ...


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

You split everything with your "partner"


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Maybe one of reasons we will never see a tip feature, the very thought of money passing through the app and Travis not getting one red cent must give him nightmares.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Lyft does not take commission on cancelation, Uber does.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

It has been this way for ages.


----------



## peasantgirl (Jul 7, 2015)

Ok, thx for the replies. I could have sworn we got the full amount. Uber is making me lose what few marbles I had left.


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

Uber XL still takes its 28 percent out of cancels too. So I make less if I cancel a XL ride than if I cancel a X ride.


----------



## peasantgirl (Jul 7, 2015)

I never in my life seen such a bunch of nickel-n-diming thievin' bastards in my life. I was just reading this morning that psychopaths are necessary to capitalism because nobody else would be cold-hearted enough to make the financial decisions that they do. Now, I don't fully agree with that; I think capitalism is certainly possible without the cutthroat shenanigans, but damn there's a lot of psychopaths in business!


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

Yet people keep signing up for now...


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Uber has to pay payment processing and fraud costs on every single charge. Some pax are riding using international credit cards too, which adds extra fees.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Your partner has to make money, it fails to do so... but by finding "revenue streams" that somehow come out of the drivers pocket
they can at least show some funds coming in... not near enough to cover legal bills, bribing politicians, promos....


----------



## peasantgirl (Jul 7, 2015)

glados said:


> Uber has to pay payment processing and fraud costs on every single charge. Some pax are riding using international credit cards too, which adds extra fees.


They need to figure out how to make a profit without gouging the drivers. And the deceptive advertising is just the proverbial straw. "Make $35/hour". Please. A couple weeks ago I got a 100+ mile trip, a student desperately trying to get home because a family member had been seriously injured. Too young to rent a car, and fare on the next plane out would have been several hundred dollars (if not much more due to the small airport), but she was happy to pay the $150+ that it ended up costing for a 2 hour trip. Now, you know that kind of fare is not typical, but you also know it was factored into their (Uber's) claim the next week about how much their "top earners" in this market had made the previous weekend. How many new drivers got that email about top earners in my area making $25-30 an hour, and ever guessed how rigged those numbers are? The lies and exploitation make me sick.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

peasantgirl said:


> They need to figure out how to make a profit without gouging the drivers. And the deceptive advertising is just the proverbial straw. "Make $35/hour". Please. A couple weeks ago I got a 100+ mile trip, a student desperately trying to get home because a family member had been seriously injured. Too young to rent a car, and fare on the next plane out would have been several hundred dollars (if not much more due to the small airport), but she was happy to pay the $150+ that it ended up costing for a 2 hour trip. Now, you know that kind of fare is not typical, but you also know it was factored into their (Uber's) claim the next week about how much their "top earners" in this market had made the previous weekend. How many new drivers got that email about top earners in my area making $25-30 an hour, and ever guessed how rigged those numbers are? The lies and exploitation make me sick.


I'm sorry that you feel this way.  I don't know how Uber calculates the top earners averages, but I'd wager it wasn't just that 2 hour trip but that averaged with all the other trips you've made. When averaged, the untypical does get blurred.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

glados said:


> Uber has to pay payment processing and fraud costs on every single charge. Some pax are riding using international credit cards too, which adds extra fees.


Lyft manages to cover those costs without taking a penny of my cancellations. On $10 my Square account takes about $0.20, bigger companies get much better deals on processing. This is just UberGreed.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Other ridesharing companies manipulate guarantee policies.

On Uber, if a guarantee required 1 trip per hour, and you made 3 trips in the first hour but no trips in the next 2 hours, you will be paid for the full 3 hours of the guarantee because it is averaged.

On another ridesharing platform, you will only be paid the guarantee for the first hour.


----------



## peasantgirl (Jul 7, 2015)

Defend them all you want. Their "because we can" comment will forever color how I see Uber. The arrogance is legendary, and unforgivable.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

peasantgirl said:


> Defend them all you want. Their "because we can" comment will forever color how I see Uber. The arrogance is legendary, and unforgivable.


That's exactly how Uber got to the current position and is on track to have 2 million drivers, including you, by the end of this year. Without Uber's strategy, they wouldn't have been able to disrupt the taxi industry.

I'm not saying Uber treats partners perfectly, but they do consider the interests of their drivers. For example, they recently raised fares in Sydney. They also have always provided free legal representation for issues.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

glados said:


> I'm not saying Uber treats partners perfectly, but they do consider the interests of their drivers. For example, they recently raised fares in Sydney. They also have always provided free legal representation for issues.


They provide free legal representation because they know they are breaking laws and want damage control.

If they raised fares where you are, congrats. It had NOTHING to do with whether it was good for drivers. Other rideshare companies have done just fine offering alternatives. Being that you're in Australia you probably haven't sampled them. The only thing Uber excels at is marketing. They get riders on board and they get investors on board. For the latter a lot of the time it comes down to connections and luck. All rideshares abuse the Independent Contractor status and take advantage of people looking to make a quick buck. The difference is the magnitude with which Uber takes greed and disrespect for "partners" to a whole other level. Examples (using Lyft to compare as it is the only other platform I've driven for):

Uber takes 28% of XL fares, 20% of X (25% for newer X drivers). Why? What additional cost does Uber incur to justify this increased commission? Design of a button? I'm the one driving a 20mpg van around all day and maintaining the larger interior. If anything they should be giving me a better commission rate on XL for fronting the extra costs to promote shared rides and accommodate riders with large luggage and items. Lyft takes 20% regardless of Plus or not.

Uber just cut rates here in Boston. They were already 4 cents/minute and 14 cents/ mile cheaper than Lyft here, not to mention Lyft's safe rider fee is 55 cents more. It has nothing to do with competition.

Also, drivers complain that Lyft doesn't have as many pings per hour as Uber. My Uber was almost nonstop so there is no extra rides for me thanks to the rate cut. I factored my trips for the two weeks prior to the cut and it came up as 6% drop in take home.

Uber gave 6 hours notice of the rate cut. To me this is the mossy egregious example of their disrespect. Imagine owning a store with someone and them coming in one day and saying "starting tonight I've slashed prices 6%, hope you don't mind."

With Lyft I can earn back half or all of my commission. Outside of guarantees, when was the last time Uber gave anything back to a driver?

Lyft doesn't take a commission of my cancelation fee.

Lyft encourages tipping.

Here Uber gouges customers going to airport with a $5.25 airport fee nobody knows what it is for (in addition to the toll driver pays on return trip.

Speaking of tolls, Uber charges rider the cash price for tolls, Lyft charges the discounted electronic toll price. Which makes sense because rideshare drivers who don't get the free transponder pay tolls automatically deserve to lose 25 cents to a dollar for being dumb.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> All rideshares abuse the Independent Contractor status and take advantage of people looking to make a quick buck.


Most Uber partners find the flexibility one of the best perks of driving for Uber. The independent contractor classification allows for less overhead and more of the fares to go to the drivers, instead of burdensome regulation and paying for a manager to watch over drivers.



BostonBarry said:


> Uber takes 28% of XL fares, 20% of X (25% for newer X drivers). Why? What additional cost does Uber incur to justify this increased commission? Design of a button? I'm the one driving a 20mpg van around all day and maintaining the larger interior. If anything they should be giving me a better commission rate on XL for fronting the extra costs to promote shared rides and accommodate riders with large luggage and items. Lyft takes 20% regardless of Plus or not.


UberXL is actually subsidising UberX and allowing X drivers to keep more fares, while UberXL drivers still earn more money. This is called product differentiation. Furthermore, there are indeed higher insurance premiums for XL vehicles which can hold more passengers (hence, higher insurance liability).

UberXL is allowing UberX to have lower fares, while still providing a price competitive platform. Furthermore, new drivers are not paying increased premiums -- the initial partners of Uber are being rewarded with lower rates! A lot of drivers here have asked for loyal drivers to be rewarded.. and now they are.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> They provide free legal representation because they know they are breaking laws and want damage control.
> 
> If they raised fares where you are, congrats. It had NOTHING to do with whether it was good for drivers. Other rideshare companies have done just fine offering alternatives. Being that you're in Australia you probably haven't sampled them. The only thing Uber excels at is marketing. They get riders on board and they get investors on board. For the latter a lot of the time it comes down to connections and luck. All rideshares abuse the Independent Contractor status and take advantage of people looking to make a quick buck. The difference is the magnitude with which Uber takes greed and disrespect for "partners" to a whole other level. Examples (using Lyft to compare as it is the only other platform I've driven for):
> 
> ...


You forgot that lyft also only takes the % from minimum fares, here it is $5 I get $4 of that with Uber it is $4 -$1 srf -20% for $2.40


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeah, it is kind of a perspective thing on that. Arguably you could say (in Boston) both have $4 min fare plus SRF, $1 for Uber and $1.55 for Lyft. Uber just advertises their min fare including the SRF and Lyft doesn't. It is a smart marketing move for lyft as it makes their min fare look cheaper to rider when it is actually $0.55 more. I make $3.20 on either app if min fare applies which, thankfully, is very rare.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

glados said:


> Most Uber partners find the flexibility one of the best perks of driving for Uber. The independent contractor classification allows for less overhead and more of the fares to go to the drivers, instead of burdensome regulation and paying for a manager to watch over drivers.
> 
> UberXL is actually subsidising UberX and allowing X drivers to keep more fares, while UberXL drivers still earn more money. This is called product differentiation. Furthermore, there are indeed higher insurance premiums for XL vehicles which can hold more passengers (hence, higher insurance liability).
> 
> UberXL is allowing UberX to have lower fares, while still providing a price competitive platform. Furthermore, new drivers are not paying increased premiums -- the initial partners of Uber are being rewarded with lower rates! A lot of drivers here have asked for loyal drivers to be rewarded.. and now they are.


I don't mind the IC classification, I've worked as one before so I knew full well what I was in for. The abuse I refer to is the classification as IC partners when Uber treats us as anything but partners.

While I can see the logic, I just don't buy that reasoning for XL commission. If itty bitty Lyft can afford to only take 20% so can big bad Uber.


----------

